# I love my job!



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I just had to share, because it is such an incredible position to be in when you really love your work.
I didn't start in the pastry field until my 30s and had many worries about what the experience would hold for me. I have slowly been working my way up and recently moved to Las Vegas to work in one of the many top restaurants here. Though I have worked in some very nice places, this is the first time it has all come together for me - the chef is incredibly talented, my fellow cooks are here because they want to be here and are dedicated to creating a good product, we get to use some great ingredients and equipment and the pay is better than California. 

It almost compensates for the fact that I have to live in the desert - :lol:


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

That is great! There is nothing better than wanting to go to work every day! nothing worse than hating your job and not wanting to go... tell us what & where your job is?


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect mix!!!! Good for you, I am happy with my job also, but rarely get all those components in one assignment.
Nan


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks. I think my happiness now is affected quite a bit by the contrast to how unhappy I was in my former career (stressed cubicle worker). Many days I get to work, see the beautiful desserts we are making and think - I get paid to do this!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I would go to Las Vegas in a minute to do pastry if I didn't live in the most beautiful town in the world, wasn't married, and wasn't on the road to burnout.

I think LV has some of the best opportunities in pastry right now.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been to her town, it really is something


----------



## layla17 (Nov 12, 2007)

It seems like everything I read compliments Washington state on being one of the best places to live in the US. I really need to get to see it there next time I'm out west.


----------

